

Open Hacker House: regular Wednesday meetup in San Francisco - aristus

Working for yourself is great but working by yourself can suck. So we're going to try an experiment, put a stake in the ground and see what happens.<p>Every Wednesday, all Wednesday, we will host a meetup/hackathon in the back room of Mission Creek Cafe on 21st and Valencia in Mission, SF. Feel free to drop by any time, meet and work where everyone knows your username. No signup, just show up. We'll be there.<p>More details: http://www.archivd.com/open-hacker-house
======
pz
see you there

